# In need of direction



## FIFA (Sep 18, 2013)

So I've been married for a year in a 6 year relationship. I had a daughter with a different man that relationship was a fickle one and fizzled on its own we both got hurt ect. But then I found my husband and moved in early in the courtship and raised my daughter since she was 3months so... Now I have been married the father of my daughter has been in her life since one and everything was hokey dokey.. But before I got married I realized unresolved feelings for my daughters father and he felt the same but let the cards lie and I got married wearing a -mask- ignoring ow I felt.. Now my marriage has been having problems for months there is alot going on to thing to get into but my husband kind of in a way doesn't want to solve the problem and stay neutral. Well the problem is I feel feelings for my daughters father and realized my life needs a different direction. But my fear is I will be stranded without help or support. I mean I am at the point where I don't feel attracted to either one, I don't want sex from my husband, we - my husband and I- agreed we have nothing incomon and he's said mean things Ike he'd rather work then be home, if he knew I was like this he wouldn't have married me.. Pushing me away, and he's in no mood to work on it or talk to me about things.. He leaves things neutral, I am close to wanting to move out but I have my daughter so it's not like I can pickup and go.. Separation is out of the question for me to figure this out.. Once I am thinking about it or talking about leaving to him there is no talking about it the decision is final to my husband.. So I want to think carefully and cautiously about it
Alittle help


----------



## whowouldhavethought (Jun 15, 2013)

It's called 

*D I V O R C E !*​
WWHT


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

FIFA, I am not sure what is going on in your relationship. You have been with you husband for 6 years but married for 1. He says he wouldn't have married you if he knew what you were like?

You realized shortly before you got married that you still had feelings for your ex. Sounds like you did change before you got married. Marrying your H when you did not love him was a very selfish thing to do. Obviously he can tell that you don't love him, that is why he would rather be at work than to be with you.

You are writing this post as if it is all about you and your daughter. What about your H who married you out of love and trust?

It seems to me you have two choices here.

1. Tell your H how you really feel and allow him to move on and find someone who will truly love him.

2. Stop using your H and start loving him and treating him the way you should have been all along.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

I think you are confused and you probably just think you love your ex because your current relationship is not working.

If you keep jumping from relationship to relationship.. it will all end the same.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

bunny23 said:


> I think you are confused and you probably just think you love your ex because your current relationship is not working.
> 
> If you keep jumping from relationship to relationship.. it will all end the same.


:iagree:


----------

